# Mike's 30 gallon MTS tank - New pics 1/7/2015



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Lets start from the beginning shall we...

I picked up my 30 gallon tank (36"x12"x16") from a person who was giving away their tanks because they were moving out of state. It was a complete setup, wooden stand, matching canopy, stock T8 light, heater, filters, etc...

Here's what the 30 gallon looked like after a good cleaning











So I first set the it up as a medium lighting planted tank, well it was up for about a week until I started to notice it was starting to lean backwards which told me the rear support of the stand was going out. So I drained the tank, and I'm finally getting around to reinforcing the stand with all new bracing...

I have a 36"-48" Current Satellite Freshwater LED+ lighting fixture (sold), that was on the tank before I tore it down, and I'm now selling it. With that money I'll be hitting Home Depot to pick up some new 2x4's, etc... Then I'll get started on reinforcing the stand, and I would like to make a low tech planted tank with the following...

Lighting - (now) 36" AquaticLife Marquis T5HO Freshwater Dual Lamp w/ Timer (2 x 6000k bulbs)

Filtration - SunSun Hw-302 canister filter

Heating - 200w Eheim Jager submersible heater

Substrate - Mineralized Topsoil capped with Flourite 


I want to make it moderately planted with a couple swords, crypts, vals, dwarf sag, anubias, etc.... As for live stock, I was thinking of around 6 Amano Shrimp, a school of 15-20 Neon Tetras, and a pair of German Blue Rams or Electric Blue Rams.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

A T5HO dual would probably be to much with out co2 or getting it up higher off the substrate. I have a 40b that i have co2 and a quad T5HO and if i shut down the front two lights and shut off my co2 how i started the tank it grows algae like crazy and thats 24" off substrate


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Also instead of slacking on a filter look around you can usually find Eheim 2215 classics for 50-100$ and if you do go with a T5HO aquatraders.com has a odessea T5HO that is nice and comes with 6500k bulbs its nice for under 70$ once again i have the quad and for the price it is very nice just dont get the timer ones they have problems


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Well the Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5 Freshwater is a T5NO so it's not as intense as a T5HO, and because I really want to set this tank up as a low tech tank I feel the T5NO fixture should be plenty of light so the plants will grow, but won't grow as quickly as they would under a T5HO fixture.

Here's the Coralife T5NO fixture I want - http://www.marineandreef.com/Aqualight_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Coralife_FRESHWATER_p/res58122.htm

As for the Odyssea T5HO Quad w/ timers they actually work pretty well, I've had my 48" Odyssea w/ timer for around 5 years now, and one of the ballast just went down on it and a replacement ballast is only $20.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Good. And the only reason i dont recommend the timer ones i have heard in the last 2 years they are failing more maybe the older ones were better however i cant say. Just going off reviews of recently bout ones.. i hope mine lasts 5 years i was only counting on it for 2-3 so thats good hope for me


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah the old Odyssea lights with timers could start a fire, and they were so unreliable but the newer series of the fixtures they changed to a new ballast system inside them because it was the old ballast that were shorting out and causing major failures, and some fires.

The new ballast in the new series of the T5HO systems are quick disconnect ones that the wires to/from the bulbs now just clip right into the ballast, and they have 2 separate ballast for the lights, 1 for the front bulbs, and 1 for the 2 back bulbs. Even the timer has it's own ballast and is quick disconnect and can be replaced with a new one, you can get the replacement parts here...

http://www.aquatraders.com/category-s/26.htm?searching=Y&sort=1&cat=26&show=90&page=1


The replacement parts for the T5HO are


Internal LED Driver 5V 650mA 3W for T5 HO Deluxe Fixture 

Replacement Digital Timer for T5 HO Quad Deluxe Fixture 

Internal Ballast for T5 HO Quad Deluxe Fixture w/ Built-in Digital Timer Quick Disconnect


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> I want to make it moderately planted with a couple swords, crypts, vals, dwarf sag, anubias, etc.... As for live stock, I was thinking of around 6 Amano Shrimp, a school of 15-20 Neon Tetras, and a pair of German Blue Rams or Electric Blue Rams.
> 
> So I'm thinking the T5 light fixture should work just fine for a low tech system, but I'm not for sure on going with that light or a different one. So if you were setting up this tank as a low tech (must be low tech) would you change any of the setup, and if so feel free to tell me about it.....


What I would suggest is to skip the Neons for Cardinals if you are going with Rams of any kind, especially Germans. They like far warmer waters than Neons (we're talking close to twenty degrees here).

Same look, but completely different fish which will be much more responsive to a tank that should be kept between 82°F and 84°F for centerpiece Rams of any kind.

Your plant stock, your substrate, etc. should all fall in line just fine. You probably won't even need a fan considering your tank should run warm for the Rams in the first place.


----------



## James` (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey sweet tank. That filter is plenty of filtration for your system. I do not know why someone above said it was slacking.. All a filter needs to be is something to move water through... The GPH will be fine.... I've been using sun suns for awhile. Remember bio diversity in your filter media leads to aquarium stability. Consider additional methods of circulation to elimination dead zones.

I like Indian Ghost Eels in my substrates to stir up dead zones..

You'd be keeping the Neons a little above their high preference and the Rams at their lowest in my opinion. It can be zone with clean conditions.. Will your neons _thrive_? Yeah they absolutely will *adapt* to these conditions.

I like your idea of using the cash from the LED with low PAR for money to build the stand up. Get some quality ATI T5 bulbs, don't spare expense here... this will make your low tech system flourish. ATI Bulbs..

The plant selection is sweet! I like how it's scattered heights.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Reason i suggested a better filter is because the sun sun's have alot of bypass and bypass means dirty unclean water goih back into the tank. That is why i dont like them. I perfer filters with out trays because it has to go through the media to get to the other side then whede trays can allow water to pass by the sides


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, but I like the SunSun canister filters, they're inexpensive, and do a really god job at keeping the water nice and clear. I mean for the price of say an Eheim 2217 I can get two SunSun Hw-302 canister filters for around the same, and that matters to me since I live of of disability. 

I understand why you don't like them, but for someone on a fixed income they're well worth it. I budget around $100 per month just for my aquariums since they bring me peace, and tranquility and give me something to do during the winter months lol. 

Since August I've spent the planned aquarium budget on upgrading all of my fishing gear for 2015, since it's all been upgraded I can get back to my aquariums, and getting them fully set up with everything I want for both my 30 gallon, and my 45 gallon long which will end up being a high tech planted aquarium.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes i under stand your point but like i said you only need a eheim 2215 never did i say you need a 2217 a 2217 would be over kill on a 30g and for the price you can get a 2215 50-70$ if you shop arround you will have a better filter for just a little more and never have tp worry about it breaking or failing like he sun sun's do.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Even a 2211 would work just fine on a 30G. I run one on my 29G.


----------



## James` (Oct 11, 2014)

rebelbuck1993 said:


> Yes i under stand your point but like i said you only need a eheim 2215 never did i say you need a 2217 a 2217 would be over kill on a 30g and for the price you can get a 2215 50-70$ if you shop arround you will have a better filter for just a little more and never have tp worry about it breaking or failing like he sun sun's do.


What makes you feel as though the SunSun Canisters break? Just like any canister, make sure the trays fit when you put them back in, and close it gently. These products are not designed to be forced. They close and operate as designed just fine..

The pump inside has no documented functionality problems to suggest it'd stop adequately filtering the aquarium to optimal ability. Yeah the plastic pieces require some slow gentle force but they get put together and move water just fine. 

But yes the Germans did a good job on their Ehime. I say go Italian and stick with Hydor. You get a better quality product, for less... Plus they give you a lot of extra pipe/tubing/4ft of spray bar.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

Sunsun filters are the best filter for the money. I bought mine for $40, threw in a liter of Seachem Matrix and some coarse and medium foam and it was good to go. Total cost of about $60 and it has been working great. You could buy two of them and still be under the cost of other brands.


----------



## James` (Oct 11, 2014)

fishhes said:


> Sunsun filters are the best filter for the money. I bought mine for $40, threw in a liter of Seachem Matrix and some coarse and medium foam and it was good to go. Total cost of about $60 and it has been working great. You could buy two of them and still be under the cost of other brands.


You just described my 60! I have two of their biggest canisters operating with matrix, bio ball, and ceramic rings. It's a clutch method


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Im mainly saying stay away from tray based filters the eheim classic has no trays which means no bypass


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I totally love SunSun filters, I currently have one on my 45 gallon long tank along with an Odyssea CFS-500 canister filter. The only reason the SunSun filters on my 45 gallon tank is because when I started tearing down the 30 gallon tank I decided to move to my 45 gallon tank so that it's stays established with live bacteria, and once I get my 30 gallon set back up it'll be a big help with cycling the tank.

Then the only reason I have an Odyssea CFS-500 canister filter is because I also have a 100 gallon tank (72"x18"x18") that needs to be resealed, and the stand needs some new paint then I can move the Odyssea filter to the 100 gallon tank, and get a SunSun 402B for the 45 gallon tank.


----------



## nealf_2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

Who made the canopy and stand? I have been looking for something similar,


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

nealf_2000 said:


> Who made the canopy and stand? I have been looking for something similar,


I'm not sure, I picked up the the full setup from an older Jewish couple that was moving out of state. 


Anyways, I was able to stop by Home Depot this afternoon, and picked up two 6 foot 2x4's, a 40lb bag of Nature's Pride Topsoil, 2 x 48" T8 6500k bulbs for my 48" T8 light fixture. I plan to start working on the stand on Wednesday to reinforce, and get it level. Then I can start the mineralizing process of the topsoil!!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry I haven't kept up to date on this thread, I have MS and so it takes me a while to do some thing... But tomorrow I plan to order a Ryobi cordless combo kit that includes a drill, and a circular saw so I can get started on the stand. I've got the tank all cleaned up using a razor blade to scrape off all of dried algae from the glass, about a month ago I started planning this tank so I ordered a digital thermometer and glass thermometer for the tank.

Last week I ordered 10lbs of Cedar Heights Redart clay for the mineralized topsoil from this place (it's located 12 items down on the site) - http://www.baileypottery.com/clay/clays-chemicals.htm

I really recommend it for others who are doing a dirted tank, it's a nice dark red color and comes in powder form which makes it simple to mix the clay right into the mineralized topsoil. I'm guessing it'll take 1-2 months to set this tank back up, because once I get the Ryobi combo kit I can get started reinforcing the stand, and getting it leveled out.

Once the stand is finished I can get started on mineralizing the topsoil which should take around 3 weeks to a month to finish, also next month I plan to order the 36" Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5 normal output fixture and a glass canopy top for the tank.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up to date on this thread, I have MS and so it takes me a while to do some thing... But tomorrow I plan to order a Ryobi cordless combo kit that includes a drill, and a circular saw so I can get started on the stand. I've got the tank all cleaned up using a razor blade to scrape off all of dried algae from the glass, about a month ago I started planning this tank so I ordered a digital thermometer and glass thermometer for the tank.
> 
> Last week I ordered 10lbs of Cedar Heights Redart clay for the mineralized topsoil from this place (it's located 12 items down on the site) - http://www.baileypottery.com/clay/clays-chemicals.htm
> 
> ...


A heads up on the glass tops if you dont have a center brace like my 40b same dimensions it will crack with a t5ho less than 6in above it. I researced if others had the same problem and it is common due to the thin glass they use so now i use a peice of acrylic over mine which actually stays cleaner and is alot nicer for cleaning the tank. So just a heads up but mine also didnt fail for 2 years then just broke one day out of nowere


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I ordered the glass canopy top for the tank today, also ordered the Ryobi combo kit, and a 16oz bottle of KAL Dolomite Powder for the tank. As for the glass top breaking, since I'll be going with a T5 normal output light fixture I don't see the glass breaking anytime in the future. My plan is to hang the light inside of the wooden canopy just above the glass top, just having trouble finding the right pieces to hang the light from lol. 

What I'm thinking I may do is just cut 3" wide 2" tall areas out of the each side of the wood canopy, and just extend the little metal extension legs through the cut out areas. So the wooden canopy will actually be holding the light a couple of inches from the glass...


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So today I spent most of the day painting the inside of the wooden canopy white, so I'll get a better reflection for the lighting and I just wasn't digging the wood look inside the canopy lol. I got my order of 12 dwarf water lettuce from e-b-a-y, turned out to be more like 20 in the bag because they were small baby plants. Got them in my 45 gallon long tank for right now, but once this tank is up and running they'll go into this tank while I then work on the 45, and will go back when it's set back up.

I also ordered 5 dwarf cajun crayfish that will also go in the 45 til this tank is ready!!! I received the 16oz KAL Dolomite, and my order of 4dkh solution just so I can monitor the tank since I'll probably go with a diy co2 setup for this tank. 

Tomorrow I'll take measurements of the stand so I'll have them ready for when the Ryobi combo kit arrives tomorrow afternoon. Then on Thursday I can get started on cutting down the 2x4's to reinforce the stand, but I'm thinking of just fully replacing the entire bottom of the stand just because it'll give me peace of mind that this won't happen again, kind of a better safe than sorry type of thing lol.


12/9/2014

I got an email stating that the Ryobi combo kit will be delayed because UPS hasn't unloaded the trailer that it's on, I hate when things are delayed because it postpones everything I had planned for the week. Oh well nothing I can do but just wait for it to be delivered....


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I've received almost everything I've ordered, took measurements of the bottom area of the stand, and tomorrow since the weather will be in 60's I can get the 2x4's cut and ready to be installed. I've decided two 36" long pieces for the front and back of the stand, and then four 9" pieces, 2 pieces will be used for the sides, and then instead of just once middle support piece it'll have 2 middle supports.

I received my order of fertilizers today, received the glass canopy top for the tank yesterday, so now all the tank needs is the lighting!!!! I started on the mineralized topsoil last night, got 1/3 of the topsoil still soaking and tomorrow I'll drain the water then add new water to soak overnight tomorrow.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I just finished cutting the pieces needed for the bottom of the stand, then later tonight I'll piece them together with a few screws, then I'll finally attach them to the bottom of the stand. By the way, I love my new Ryobi combo, the circular saw works great, and makes cutting 2x4's so freaking quick and easy. Hopefully the drill works just as good!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Well everything I ordered has arrived, I finished up the work on the stand the other night and the tank is now sitting on the stand waiting to be set up!!!! I started working on mineralizing the topsoil last weekend, and now I'm on the 2nd round of drying the first portion of dirt with 2 more to go. 

Tomorrow I'll be making sure the tank sits about a 1/2" higher on the left side because of where it's sitting in my room the floor has always sat about a 1/2" lower where the left side of the tank sits for some reason lol. The apartment complex I live in was built in the 1960's which means cement floors, and it's always gone a 1/2" difference from the window area to the inside of my room...

I ordered 5 cajun crayfish earlier this week, and they came in Saturday, and they're currently in my 45 gallon tank but will be moved into this tank once it's ready and cycled. All that's left is to order the 36" Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5NO 2X21w Aquarium Lighting fixture w/ a 6500k bulb, and a colormax bulb.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I'm thinking of going with a 36" AquaticLife Marquis T5HO Dual Lamp w/ Timer instead of the Coralife T5NO fixture....


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I'm currently mineralizing the first portion of topsoil for this tank thinking it would take a long time, but to be honest it's quick and easy to dry inside my apartment using two 75w reptile heat emitter bulbs. It's cut down the drying to just 2 days, which means I'll be setting this tank up sooner then I was expecting!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So the tank is now set up, and cycling!!! But I plan to drain the tank again so I can add to the layer of mineralized topsoil, right now I'd say it has about 1/5" to 3/4" of mineralized topsoil but I plan to increase the depth of MTS to 1.5" - 2" and use both white pool filter sand and black diamond blasting media to cap the MTS.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ordered the 36" AquaticLife Marquis T5HO Dual Lamp w/ Timer for this tank!!!!! I also ordered a set of cooling fans to install in the wood canopy since the light fixture doesn't have fans to keep it cool, I'll be installing the fans into the top of canopy so they aim right down onto the light fixture!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

The 36" T5HO fixture shipped out today, and should be here by Tuesday!!!! I also ordered the following plants....

2 - Cabomba Purple 
2 - crypt Florida sunset mother plants
4 - Dwarf sag
1- crypt Balansae
1-Hygrophila Corymbosa Compacta

They should arrive by Thursday at the latest, but tomorrow I'll be picking up a few more plants from the local fish store!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yesterday I ordered some Echinodorus 'vesuvius', and I just ordered 15 S. Repens and 10 Crypt Parva....

The lighting is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday, and the 1st order of plants should arrive either tomorrow or Tuesday!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I ordered a couple different plant packages from users on here...

First plant package arrived yesterday!!!
2 - Cabomba Purple 
2 - crypt Florida sunset mother plants
4 - Dwarf sag
1 - crypt Balansae
1 - Hygrophila Corymbosa Compacta


Second package will arrive later today
15 - Staurogyne Repens 
10 - Crypt Parva


And the third package I ordered today

5 stems of Echinodorus 'vesuvius'



Also the 36" AquaticLife Marquise dual lamp w/ timer will arrive later today, comes with 2 x 6000k bulbs, but over the weekend I ordered a 36" WavePoint Ultra Growth Wave bulb to replace one of the 6000k bulbs!!!!

Now I just need to get a batch of diy co2 mixed up for the tank!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Pictures to come tomorrow!!!! 

AquaticLife did a nice job on the Marquis fixture, definitely got to read the instructions for those of you that get this fixture lol. Without reading the instructions you'll be lost on how to work everything on this light fixture!!!!

Now to wait for the 2nd plant package to arrive later today, then set up the diy co2, and finally let the water clear up during the night and then take some new pictures of the tank!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I got the 36" ultra growth wave bulb earlier today, swapped out a 6000k bulb for it, and finished setting up the diy co2 system. The 2nd plant package will be here today since my post office didn't get it til after the carrier left, some of the crypt florida sunset is starting to melt which I figured it would since my water parameters are different then the guy I got them from who lives in Arkansas parameters are.

With the new growth wave bulb they should start to perk back up within the next week!!! New pictures will come tonight after I get the 2nd plant package!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the new pictures of the tank!!! I tossed in a indian almond leaf, and a few alder cones to help bring down the ph which is sitting around 7.4.

Full tank shot









Closer full tank shot









Right side









Left side


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So all of the plants are starting to perk up, had some melting on the Florida sunset crypts, but starting to notice new growth coming in on them. In the front left corner of the tank are the s. repens which are doing quite well, and getting a bit of new growth to them. The order of Echinodorus 'vesuvius' came in and now sits in the left rear corner of the tank, and along the front of the tank are the crypt parva which are showing new growth as well. 

Next month I'll be ordering some driftwood pieces for the tank!!!!!


----------



## snakeybird (May 19, 2014)

Any updates? Curious how your tank is doing a year later.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I changed the tank to a high tech planted tank, and here's the most current picture of it...










Today I covered the driftwood branches with some moss, and will post some newer pics tomorrow when the tank clears up... But here's a tank breakdown...

Lighting - 36" T5HO dual bulb (6500k, wavepoint ultra growth wave)
Filtration - SunSun H302 canister filter
Heating - 200w Eheim Jager submersible heater
Substrate - 3.5" Flourite/Flora-Max mix
DIY co2 system
Classic EI w/ Osmocote+ Root Tabs


Plant List 
2 - Amazon Swords with shoots on both
8 stems - Hygro corymbosa
4 - Crypt Florida sunset
5 - Small Italian val
1 - Tiger Lotus
2 - Aponogeton
8 - Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia
6 stems - Macrandra green
6 stems - Ammannia gracilis

And waiting for 25 stems of Cabomba!!!


----------

